# British Infantry Bikes of WW2



## Mercian (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi All,

it's a little quiet on here again, so to keep your appetites for military bikes whetted,  I thought that I'd post a link to another site I frequent where WW2 British Infantry bikes are currently being discussed:

http://hmvf.co.uk/forumvb/showthread.php?42921-Ww2-phillips-mk-V-military-infantry-bicycle

Hope it's of interest.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

Cool stuff,I'm interested in just about anything WWII.


----------

